# White Deer



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ran across this clip while on their website! Pretty neat and something I hadn't heard of! I am glad thay are being protected!

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline ... 0s22a3q81f


----------

